# Growth of Working line GSDs



## Matthias Lopez (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello I have a german shepherd puppy from western and eastern workingline lineage, I was wondering how big both of those respected workinglines get for females specifically please. Height and weight, I want to assess that to my 4 month old puppy.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

they are all different....many range from 50 to 90lbs. My 16 week old pup weighs in at 35#. His cousin on the dam side weighed 41#...he is 95,# at 6 yrs old, both raw fed since weaning. The 6 yr old is from Czech/WG lines and the 16 week old is all WG.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

It would depend on the dogs behind your puppy. The breed standard is below. 

*Size/weight*
Male dogs:
Height at the withers: 60 cm to 65 cm
Weight: 30 kg to 40 kg
Female dogs:
Height at the withers: 55 cm to 60 cm
Weight: 22 kg to 32 kg

(http://www.germanshepherddog.com/about/german-shepherd-dogs/breed-standards/)


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My females (mostly west German working lines with a little bit of DDR in some) have ranged from 56# to almost 80# when mature. It depends on the genetics the pup inherited.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl is 22-3/4 at the wither and 64 pounds last time at the Vet.


----------

